# Clean Up Your Act.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sprayer cleanup tips from DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/crops/article/2018/04/27/clean-act


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't worry about cross contamination all that much since what I spray is for the most part all the same but, I do have cam lock fittings located in several strategic points around my sprayer so I can just attach my garden hose and let it run and combined with a tank wash nozzle I get her pretty clean...... I just got to remind myself that the tailgate on the Polaris holds water and have left some nice streaks in my yard.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We switch the sprayer between sensitive crops all year. You can never be too careful.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

endrow said:


> We switch the sprayer between sensitive crops all year. You can never be too careful.


Usually those kind of mistakes happen along the highway for the rest of the county to see....... or does that only happen to us????


----------

